# Rxx/Sxx numbers for reciever?



## dtcarson (Jan 10, 2003)

Hi,
I'm selling my Dish reciever. Someone asked for the R00 and S00 numbers to see if there's a balance [there isn't]. Is it safe to give these numbers out to a potential buyer?
Also, just to verify, the 508 is not and never will be charged DVR/PVR fees, is that still correct?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Since you don't have control as to the 508 being charged a DVR/PVR fee, I would not make the guarentee. The 508 is grandfathered at the moment but it could change.. The 508 currently does not have a PVR/DVR fee.

As to the R and S number, I personally would not give them out until a sale has been made and before money has been exchanged. I would verify the numbers are in good standing with Dish and make that statement to potential buyers. Numbers will be made available to the winner for verification before payment. This way you limit risk. I have heard stories where people have gotten numbers from ebay and somehow used them. Not sure how true this is, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

I refused to bid on ANY receiver or buy one unless the seller would give me the receiver and smart card #...that is the only way a buyer can determine if there is a balnace independently. I see no harm in releasing the numbers, just send them to a potential buyer via e-mail.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I wouldn't buy or even make a bid on a used receiver unless the seller provided me with these numbers so I could verify the receiver's status with Dish. I would also verify the receiver's model number using the R00##. It's just that simple.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I fell the same way guys, however, the poster is coming from a sellers perspective not buyers. The reason for my post above was I read a thread about someone gaving their numbers out and on his next bill there was some PPV charges that the user did not use. The poster was claiming the numbers had been used against him. That was the reason for my post. I would have said give them out a few weeks back also so maybe it is worth the risk. I did a quick scan for the thread but could not find it. I till try later today if I get a chance.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It was urban legend, we discussed the type of 'hijacking' a few times here.
Perhaps, that poster did try to escape from PPV charges and made up such lamer excuse. 
I recall stonecold explained why it not possible - something like unique internal info prevent such things.
As a Moderator you should be more responsible for prevent posting nonsense.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Hmmm. I don't recall the threads I read ever mentioning "Urban Legend" or I would have not responded in the first place. As I recall, when I read the thread there was no-one doubting the orginator's issue. Like I said, when I have a bit more time I will have to go back and find the original thread I recall. 

As for being responsible.. Well I figured the following statements covered that territory. 

"Not sure how true this is, but better safe than sorry."

And the follow up.. 

"I would have said give them out a few weeks back also so maybe it is worth the risk. I did a quick scan for the thread but could not find it. I till try later today if I get a chance."


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Well, who have personal contacts with Dish knowledgeable ppl ? I would ask them and will get the important info from first hands.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

P Smith said:


> It was urban legend, we discussed the type of 'hijacking' a few times here.


It wasn't just an urban legend. At one time it was possible to "clone" someone's smartcard and modify the receiver serial number to make it look like a someone else's receiver.

According to my contacts at DISH it is now safe for the seller to provide those numbers (and highly recommended) that the potential buyer get the R00 and S00 numbers and check with DISH before offering to buy a used receiver. If the seller will not give those numbers it should be a BIG red flag that something is likely wrong (i. e. - unpaid account balance or, in some cases, the receiver could be "hot").


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Bill R.: 

Thanks for the clarification there Bill R. Maybe the thread I read was stale info and does not look accurate.

P. Smith: 

You must have me mistaken with a Mod that has personal contact. I don't have any personal Dish contacts that I could call to ask questions like this. I was merely stating what I had read in a thread and placed a disclaimer because I was not sure of its validity.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

OK. I would clarify last Bill R phrase: that was 'cloning' issue, but not such bogus PPV charges.

Ron, I'm still waiting for the link to original post.  Elsewhere I would expect editing your by yourself.


----------



## DougRuss (Oct 16, 2005)

Before I bought my 811 on Ebay, I called Dishnetwork and told them I was planning on buying a Receiver from a Private Seller on Ebay. She told me to contact the Seller and get the ROO & SOO Numbers, then call back to Verify no Balance Due on that Receiver. She also told me that if the Seller refuses( suspect a Shady Deal) to give those numbers that I should look for a Seller willing to supply those numbers............everything work out fine for me.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

See what I can do P. Smith.. Kinda of busy at the moment if I have time tonight I will look for it. Then again maybe I dreamed it all up.  

Not sure what you second sentence was referring too, but its all good.. 

Cheers! 

:goodjob:


----------



## dtcarson (Jan 10, 2003)

Thanks for the responses.
Yes, I'm coming from the seller's perspective. I don't have an active Dish account anymore, but I didn't know if the R/S numbers were more like a credit card number [bad], or a car VIN [safer].


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Ron,
The part: "someone gaving their numbers out and on his next bill there was some PPV charges that the user did not use. The poster was claiming the numbers had been used against him." 
I would take it out as false statement what giving an advantage to those 'shady' sellers over unaware buyers.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

if your not an active dish sub, then this is a non-issue. cant charge some sppv to a dead account.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

P Smith said:


> Ron, I'm still waiting for the link to original post.


This is the post I was referring to. Nobody seemed to jump in with the hoax explanation or explain why it cannot be done. Suprising that this thread got missed.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=47756&highlight=R00+PPV

Good to hear that it is safe.. Was thinking about selling my 508.


----------

